# New Pics - July 29, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Jul29

The story of the goslings is especially touching. I got a call from
a Mom out in the San Fernando Valley area probably close to 5 or 6
weeks ago wanting to find a home for two goslings that her son had
rescued. Said son and a friend were in LA and went into an Asian
market where they saw two tiny little goslings in a cage that was
too small even for their tiny size, goslings covered in feces, and
generally not having the best of a life. The kid told the proprietor
that he wanted to buy the geese .. well, that guy sure saw this
kid coming. He charged him $35.00 for one gosling and said
if you want the other one too, then it's another $25.00. The kid
didn't have that much so borrowed the extra $25.00 from the friend
he was with and went home with his $60.00 goslings.

Mom told me the kid tried to hide the goslings in his bathroom and
was successful for all of about one day until Mom found out. That
was weeks and weeks ago. This Mom has been calling me a couple
of times a week to tell me that her son just wouldn't part with the
young geese and was totally in love with them. As the weeks went
on, the goslings got bigger and a kiddie pool was found and put into
service on their back patio as was a large dog crate which became
the home of the goslings. 

Finally, today was the big day and the kid, his sister, a friend of
the sister, and the Dad brought the goslings to me. It was so
touching and funny to watch this young man get =his= goslings
out of the van, start walking towards my house, and having the
goslings making little hot footed goose steps to keep up with
him and honking all the way.

I was expecting this to be an agonizing parting, but I got lucky ..
I "clucked" to the goslings to come to me, and thank goodness
both did. I was able to scritch them, pick them up, hold them,
and all was well. The young man was amazed and stated that
they never took to anyone the way they did to me. 

So, the goslings are here awaiting a forever home, and they are
just totally precious.

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a compassionate young man!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Another wonderful goose recue story That was very endearing that the kid would spend all his money to buy those poor goslings at the market. Even though he got ripped off by the vendor, he didn't know nor care, just wanted those babies to have a better life, no matter what the cost to him. 

They are really precious white goslings, so very cute! How did the young man take having to give them up to you? He must have been heartbroken inside it sounds like, I know I would have been. 

That's really touching as well that they came running to you. Boy, if others didn't realize that you are the duck/goose lady before, this should proove it

The other pictures are great...the pigeon is gorgeous with such beautiful colours and markings! Sorry that the sibling chicken chick didn't make it, but this one looks nice and healthy and very cute too!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

The goslings are gorgeous, thanks to that compassionate young man, and thank you for giving them a temporary home until they can get a permanent home.

The baby pigeon is going to be one beautiful bird, and the rest of the babies are darling.

Fang would probably make a terrific watch dog, watch bird, I mean.  

Thanks for sharing your latest group of delightful and cuddly, (except Fang) birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That young man's parents sure did a fine job raising him. What a wonderful story .

The baby pigeon is one of the prettiest I've seen. 

Fang's looks sure are deceiving - he looks like a sweet, docile duck!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad you all are enjoying the gosling story and the other photos. The young man was definitely teary eyed when he finally had to part with his geese.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, Terry, a very heartwarming story about the boy and the goslings....he sounds like a special young guy.

Thanks again for all the nice pictures.

Linda


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

What do u think you will do with the little guys? For future refrence if someone rescues a geese or duck should the person release them with other ducks in a park with a lake or something in it or were would be a good place to release them?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Mother Goose*

HI TERRY(MOTHER GOOSE),Just a very heart warming story,and you will aways be remembered as MOTHER GOOSE. LOL  GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> What do u think you will do with the little guys? For future refrence if someone rescues a geese or duck should the person release them with other ducks in a park with a lake or something in it or were would be a good place to release them?


All of mine find homes as pets. I see too much bad happen to them when released to parks and ponds .. ergo the little one with the fish hook in him .. you first need to try and stop people from getting them in the first place .. most will only keep them for a short time and then try to get rid of them .. ie.. DUMP .. so, stop them from doing that and contact me or somebody like me to take in the babies.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI TERRY, Just looked at the picture of the duck rescued by RON V,looks like a young LESSER SCAUP should molt out to a darker color.  GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> HI TERRY, Just looked at the picture of the duck rescued by RON V,looks like a young LESSER SCAUP should molt out to a darker color.   GEORGE


Hi George,

That one is definitely some type of mixed breed domestic .. possibly Blue Swedish and something else. It's quite a lovely young duck.

Terry


----------

